# One or Two Coat Changes?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The book "From Nose to Tail" says on page 44 that "Somewhere between eight and eighteen months...the puppy coat begins to change. This normal transition phase where the soft puppy coat gives way to the adult coat is called coat change.' "

This sounds like there is only one coat blowing time, but I got the impression on the Forum that it occurs twice. Would you experts fill me in on this?

Tucker's coat is not as nice as it has been, and I'm wondering if he's been blowing coat again, or if it is part of the food issues we are working through.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I went through it twice with Milo and his was really rough going. We're in Bailey's first so I have no idea where the future will take us, but so far (and I'm biting my tongue) his is not as terriblle as Milo's.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, reading on the forum, I too got the impression that they blow coat twice. Pablo blew coat for 2 months from 9 months of age. Judging by the current major 'mattness' for no obvious reason (I brushed and combed him 2.5 hours today, compared to 15 min. twice a week!), I believe it is true. Pablo is 16 months now and has been matting for the past 10 days. I heard the 2nd phase is a lot shorter, let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure... Kubrick hasn't really blown coat again (first time for 2 months from 10-12 months) and he's 21 months now. I guess it's possible that sometimes the second one is so small that some of us don't notice it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't really know, except from my two...it seems like Jasper at 3 is a lot easier than he has ever been to groom. And Cash at 2 is going through a difficult period, but he is getting softer again (he got course there for a while) He did blow coat when he was younger but it was never as hard as jasper's. But like all things with my two-- they seem to have switched.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Dora only went thru one at like a year and a half. I didn't realize they blew coat and I just thought her harness was doing it. Dasher still hasn't but he has a dreamy coat and I just told him not to... maybe you should just explain to your dog if he blows coat he has to be brushed more and he will chose not to!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Dasher still hasn't but he has a dreamy coat and I just told him not to... maybe you should just explain to your dog if he blows coat he has to be brushed more and he will chose not to!


I tried explaining this to Tito and he did not listen. I think you should come over and have a talking to to my boy so round 2 is not as bad. ound:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee just turned 2 and he's matting a heck of alot lately I wouldn't be surprised if they go through it twice.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Maryam, how did Pablo get to be 16 months old already? It seems like just yesterday you were trying to choose which puppy to take home.

Gryff is 22 mths now and is blowing coat for the second time. It's nowhere even close to the first time which resulted in this catastrophic shave down:

That was brutal!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gryff looks like a Havanese Crested in that photo! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It happened to Kodi twice - 6.5 months and 18 months. Shelby went through it once at about 11 months. She is 27 months and matting a little, but it might just be the weather. The heat is on all day and her hair is full of static.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln blew coat twice, once just before a year, and then again around 2 years. (Actually, he blew a third time, but that was a reaction to going off Prednisone).

Scout has only blown coat once. I keep waiting for the next one, but I don't think it is going to come. He seems to have a pretty stable adult coat now and he's just over 2 years old.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, all these sound like that might be what's going on, then. Tucker blew coat around 11 months, and he's 23 months now. He's sure losing some of the cotton of his undercoat, and matting more, although not as much as when he was 11 months. I'm sure glad I've gotten the long buttercomb that many of you recommended, though!!

Sounds like the majority of Havs blow coat twice, then, but it can vary from dog to dog. I wonder if the Canadian lines tend to only blow once, for some reason...


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Some once and some twice. Sort of like color...who knows??? We call the first one the puppy coat and if there is a second one, the adolescent coat. In any case the adult coat is the nicest one.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gryff actually looks more like...*

Rob Pattinson hiding out in London!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Ivy, that photo is too cute and hilarious. Poor sweet Gryff. I'm glad to hear the 2nd time isn't as bad. Biscuit only went through it once, at maybe 10 months. It was hard, but Maryam, grooming 2.5 hrs a day!? Wow, you are patient.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I had Artus which had a small coat change and a color change at 3 years, my breeder knew that because of his origin. 

So with the havanese we will never know what can happen?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda - you make me laugh everytime you post.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I guess this is what Casey must be going through now....I attributed it to wearing a coat/sweater, but she mats up even on the days she doesn't wear one. She is 11 mos. old. For the most part, she puts up with the torture of being groomed twice daily with all those mats! Poor thing. How long does this go on for?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Quincy has blown coat twice. He is going to be 3 in April and he is matting pretty bad again. We went through this once before......ugh....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Elaina,
I don't know how long it goes on, I think that also varies from dog to dog. Tucker's first change seems like it lasted for a month or so, but I don't really remember, since I always brushed him at least a couple of times a day, anyway.


----------

